# Charlotte, NC, F B/T "Julia" #733994



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Spayed female...no other info given. Beautiful girl!

Julia, Charlotte NC 










Please visit us at the
Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Control located at 8315 Byrum Drive, Charlotte, NC 28217. Our hours are 11am-7pm Mon.-Fri., 11am-5pm Sat.and Sun.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump from page 6...up you go girl.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

For what it's worth I called for more info on Julia. She was picked up as a stray, spayed and approximately 5 years old. They couldn't give me any info on her temperament, etc.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Julia! Anybody near the area that could possibly look at her to get some more info?


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump-- still listed


----------

